# Urgent John Deere 7775 skid steer question



## skier125 (Dec 31, 2011)

I got a John Deere 7775 skid steer and I was wondering what kind of hydro oil to put in it
Thanks a lot I got to plow some snow soon


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

Hygard 50 from the dealer. Your safest bet.


----------



## skier125 (Dec 31, 2011)

grsp;1417919 said:


> Hygard 50 from the dealer. Your safest bet.


Is there any other substitutes that I could get a local store intill I can go to the dealer


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

10w30 moter oil thats what my 8875 runs


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

ditto on the 10 / 30


----------

